# Smoked Pork Loin tenderloin



## glinse (Aug 27, 2016)

Does anyone have a smoking recipe for a 2.5 pound Pork Loin Tenderloin or do you use this primarily for pulled pork??


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2016)

glinse said:


> Does anyone have a smoking recipe for a 2.5 pound Pork Loin Tenderloin or do you use this primarily for pulled pork??


I don't have one of those handy, but you can save time if you clarify whether that is a 2.5 pound Pork tenderloin, or a 2.5 pound piece of a 10 pound Pork Loin. They're both made a little differently, and neither of them are for Pulled Pork.

Come to think of it, if it's a piece of Pork Loin, I do have a Stuffed Pork Loin. I'll see if I can find it.

Here it is:

*Smoked Stuffed Pork Loin (Apple)*

Bear


----------



## glinse (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks Bear!!


----------



## glinse (Aug 27, 2016)

All I can tell you is that it is what it said on the package.  "Pork Loin Tenderloin"


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 27, 2016)

It it is a true pork tenderloin it will be about 10-12" long and maybe 3-4" in diameter.  

It is one of my favorite pork cuts.  I smoke several every year.  It has become our traditional Christmas meat dish as the spousal unit does not like to cook turkey and will not eat turkey leftovers if I cook the bird.

I use the SPOG approach after rubbing on a thin coat of EVOO.  This is inherently a tender piece of meat so low and slow isn't as critical as for a pork butt or brisket, but it don't hurt either.  At Christmas, I usually smoke 4 of them.

HTH


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2016)

glinse said:


> All I can tell you is that it is what it said on the package.  "Pork Loin Tenderloin"


OK---Then someone else will have to help you, because I don't have a Step by Step on a Pork Tenderloin.

Or you can type it in the search box above.

This forum has the best Searching ability I have ever seen!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 28, 2016)

The only thing I have to say is don't overcook it.

I use my regular pork rub & smoke it until the IT is 140.

Let it rest on the counter for 15-20 minutes & the carryover cooking will bring it up to 145.

That is the USDA safe temp for pork. Then just slice it up.

If you are worried that it is a little pink inside you can smoke it to 150 & it still will be juicy.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> The only thing I have to say is don't overcook it.
> 
> I use my regular pork rub & smoke it until the IT is 140.
> 
> ...










Perfect !!!

There ya go glinse.

Bear


----------



## glinse (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks to all of you. Can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## gary s (Sep 2, 2016)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a nice day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## glinse (Jul 15, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> The only thing I have to say is don't overcook it.
> 
> I use my regular pork rub & smoke it until the IT is 140.
> 
> ...


SmokinAl,
I haven't been on here in quite some time. I need some additional advice (cause I forgot to write it down last time I smoked it). How long should I expect a 4 pound pork tenderloins to take until its done if i am smoking it at 235-250 degrees? any ideas?
Greg


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 16, 2018)

glinse said:


> SmokinAl,
> I haven't been on here in quite some time. I need some additional advice (cause I forgot to write it down last time I smoked it). How long should I expect a 4 pound pork tenderloins to take until its done if i am smoking it at 235-250 degrees? any ideas?
> Greg



My guess would be about 2 hours.
Al


----------

